# Relocating a cat pet from Paris to Athens



## Dori78 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone!
I'll be moving to Athens in May and it is the first time I will be relocating with a pet. I checked the official government information on requirements with regards to pet's vaccination etc, but it is all gibberish to me... 
Do you know if I need any special vaccinations/certifications before I travel with my cat? Is there any quarantine period in the home country before the animal is allowed to travel after the final jabs (if any needed)? 
My pet has an EU pet passport and got the rabies vaccination in October 2017 (valid until October 2018). At the same time she got Feligen RCP jab ( against feline panleucopaenia virus, feline rhinotracheitis virus and feline calicivirus infections.)

Thank you in advance for your advise!
Dorota


----------

